# protection of RGS Conduit embedded in Concrete



## Rlawro

I have an Engineer telling me that a should have to protect Ridgid Conduit that will be installed in Concrete Duct Bank we have a( 1 meter before our 90 degree Stub up rule )to change from PVC to RGS into a Building.Has anybody seen this as a construction Sec. in astm or anywere?


----------



## Southeast Power

We have to protect the conduit where it emerges from the concrete.

It is not unusual to see some old boiler plate specifications that require underground conduit to be completely covered with that thick black paint we used to get all over our clothes in as apprentices.


----------



## goose134

By protect, do you mean from corrosion, or collision?


----------



## Louieb

Wow had the flashback! Asphaultum (SP?) paint.Probably now a known toxic waste by product.


----------



## TOOL_5150

Is that what that crap is on the pipes in old buildings? I hate that stuff.

~Matt


----------



## Kris Davis

We always use 3M corrison tape in GRS conduit.


----------



## idontknow

bitumen mastic is the stuff we have to use for RGS encased in concrete.

Nasty nasty stuff.


----------



## John Valdes

jrannis said:


> We have to protect the conduit where it emerges from the concrete.


When I worked down there many moons ago we had to protect PVC after it came out of the ground and we had to do nothing if it was RMC. You could come up with either. Is that still the way it is?


----------



## mattsilkwood

idontknow said:


> bitumen mastic is the stuff we have to use for RGS encased in concrete.
> 
> Nasty nasty stuff.


 Yep, and if you are within 100 yards of an open can it will get on you. I did some work for a poco a few years back and they wanted all the grc painted with that stuff and wraped in mastic tape.


----------

